# Listen carefully



## Warrigal (Apr 17, 2015)

A man is driving up a steep, narrow mountain road. A woman is driving down the same road. 
As they pass each other, the woman leans out of the window and yells "PIG!"

The man immediately leans out of his window and replies, "BITCH!"

They each continue on their way, and as the man rounds the next corner, he crashes into a pig in the middle of the road and dies.

If only men would listen.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 17, 2015)

How can we listen when it is our role to do the speaking?


----------



## Glinda (Apr 17, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> How can we listen when it is our role to do the speaking?



:yeahright:


----------

